# best way to clean glass



## hastings (Mar 1, 2011)

i have been reading loads of your posts recently on how to do stuff and thought what can i tell you

warm water with a tiny bit of washing up liquid then use a sponge to wash then wipe dry with scrunched up news paper 1 sheet at a time 

it makes the glass look like new 
my father inlaw said to me all them glass cleaning products attract dirt

i am a newbie here so if you already knew that then please be gently


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

hastings said:


> i have been reading loads of your posts recently on how to do stuff and thought what can i tell you
> 
> warm water with a tiny bit of washing up liquid then use a sponge to wash then wipe dry with scrunched up news paper 1 sheet at a time
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, 
the method you describe was used when there was not a mass of new readily available chemicals and products.
1st of all washing up liquid cleans greasy plates but not that greasy and requires warm water for it to be active, thankfully the scientists have given us the option of IPA , ethanol, and other chemicals which are much more effective than using washing up liquid and do not require hot water, although newspaper is cheap, one may find them more expensive than the cheapest of cloths .
I suspect you are from a place where a vast majority of the products mentioned here are not available readily?


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

3M glass cleaner and a Cloth for glass


----------



## hastings (Mar 1, 2011)

i have bought quite a wide range of window cleaners all claiming to be smear free but in my experience you have to work quite hard to get the smear free finish but the way i have explained have made the windows the cleanest by far and its also the easiest and cheapest option i have come across but please if im wrong let me know 
and to add in my arsenal are as follows
das6 power plus 
3m fast cut plus, 
from meguiars ultimate compound
hot shine tyre spray 
ultimate quick wax 
quick mist and wipe detailer 
nxt gen car wash (but when it runs out im going to try the snow foam from reading this forum)
deep crystal polish 
deep crystal carnauba wax 
gold class rich leather cleaner conditioner. 
from car plan
complete interior disinfectant
and last but not least doktor power magic eraser sponge to get the ingrained dirt from my drivers seat, got the idea from one of the posts on this site which by the way works very very well
but i am not pro at it just enjoy cleaning my motors 
thanks to this site i have learned a lot (the most important thing is realising im not the only one who gets the **** taken out of them cleaning my cars all the time by neighbours !!!!!!!!!!!
if anyone can put me straight on better products then please fill free because i don't claim these are the best products just the ones im currently using but i do really like the 3m fast cut plus it got rid of most of my swirls on hard bmw le mans blue paint 
also i have a black vito and le mans blue bmw so am looking for ether a colour polish and wax or a clear one to stop the stone chips being hi lighted


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I recently got £1 glass cleaner from my local supermarket for the house windows...and it was so good I done the car ones as well....

:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

hastings said:


> i have bought quite a wide range of window cleaners all claiming to be smear free but in my experience you have to work quite hard to get the smear free finish but the way i have explained have made the windows the cleanest by far and its also the easiest and cheapest option i have come across but please if im wrong let me know
> and to add in my arsenal are as follows
> das6 power plus
> 3m fast cut plus,
> ...


I'm not sure why some are worried about what the neighbours think of their chosen pastime, if you beleive in what you do then it should not be a cause for embarrasment, the only time I can see it being embarrasing is if one is spending 7hrs only to achieve what the neighbours can in 20mins 

TBH many products are good especially when good techniques are adopted, some would do well to 'start again' and concentrate on technique as opposed to looking for that magical product


----------



## paulgjohnston (Mar 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I recently got £1 glass cleaner from my local supermarket for the house windows...and it was so good I done the car ones as well....
> 
> :thumb:


Often the case that more expensive not always the best!:thumb:


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I recently got £1 glass cleaner from my local supermarket for the house windows...and it was so good I done the car ones as well....
> 
> :thumb:


Was this windolene from wilkinsons?


----------



## HARPO (Feb 14, 2011)

I tried a windowlene and its terrible. However the Mister Muscle "window and glass with vinegar" is the corgi's cahones.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

IPA all the way! 

But soapy water is great on tints.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> But soapy water is great on tints.


Am I the only one who had to read that twice:wave:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Eddy said:


> Am I the only one who had to read that twice:wave:


It's great on them too! :lol:


----------



## cool (Jan 18, 2011)

*window cleaner*

ive never tried ipa on the windows...must try that.
ive always cleaned inside the glass before i do a tint job with soapy solution and mr muscle glass cleaner with a white scrubbie, but more recently i have been using AS glass cleaner :thumb:


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

I seem to get a milky covering after cleanming my glass which takes loads iof buffing before it moves - what am I doing wrong?. I'm using good stuff Einmann fabrik and iunvisible glass with clean microfibre cloths (short andf long pile)- any tips? 
Sorry to hijack thge thread.


----------



## marksman (Mar 19, 2011)

I have access to IPA, what is the best cloth to apply & buff off ? obviously it must not be affected by the IPA, would Microfibre cloth be fine ?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

microfiber is perfectly fine, but I find kitchen paper towel is great for windows.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I was about to start a thread about best way to clean interior glass, then I stumbled upon this.

I currently just use a cheap glass cleaner - spray on glass then wipe off with kitchen towel. 

I didn't realise you could use IPA. Got a load of the stuff sitting around doing nothing, so will give it a go next time. 

Is it best to just spray onto MF cloth, wipe onto glass then buff off using another MF cloth?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dizzle77 said:


> I was about to start a thread about best way to clean interior glass, then I stumbled upon this.
> 
> I currently just use a cheap glass cleaner - spray on glass then wipe off with kitchen towel.
> 
> ...


Don't know about best, but certainly a method that works, only one glass cleaner I found troublesome (Rapide 89p for 750ml) all others have been great, with AG Fast Glass and Nilco topping the performance :thumb:


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

If you have really greasy, smearing windows, use a MF with water as hot as you can stand it. It cuts the grease. No chems and leaves a crystal finish.

I also use 1/3 clear vinegar and 2/3 water in a trigger spray with a MF. Its a good old-school reliable method. Smell goes in a few minutes as well. 

My last one is a private label cream that I get from a supplier. Couldn't tell you who makes it - some German company - but its great. Its a yellow cream and goes on like a wax application. Rub in with one MF, let it dry and haze, then buff off with another towel. Bit like the AG Glass Polish idea but way better. 

But it all depends on the dirt present. On exterior, I use Crystal Diamond Glaze (not on windscreen though). Fab stuff! One of the best sealants I ever used paint & glass.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

if I ever get stubborn crap I cant get off my windows, I use the glass cleaner we got in the chem lab! You can't get any cleaner than after this lol!


----------



## TomH01 (Apr 10, 2009)

I use 1/3 IPA, 1/3 White Vinegar, and 1/3 Distilled Water and just a couple of drops of fairy liquid in a spray bottle and it works better than anything I have used before, totally streak free.


----------



## ducki (Apr 6, 2011)

My method is to, after having washed the glass the same as the rest of the car, use Tesco Glass Cleaner and the AG Glass polish. The effect this has actually took my breath away over how clear and crystal my glass became.


----------



## chrisx1 (Apr 10, 2011)

A tiny dab of tooth paste on a MF cloth dampened with supermarket window cleaner polishes glass as well as any dedicated product.

Work in small areas and use the glass cleaner to stop it drying out. Clean it off and buff with a second dry MF cloth as you go.


Tesco glass cleaner £1.50
Tesco regular toothpaste 25p
Tesco 10 value MF cloths £1.50

Removes water spots and stubborn marks to leave a gleaming finish.

(I must add some Tesco shares to my portfolio  )


----------



## silkmothmike (Apr 15, 2011)

I use colin to clean my glasses


----------



## v929ono (Oct 30, 2007)

rain x glass cleaner and a good m/f cloth..dose it for me.


----------



## osystem (Jul 3, 2011)

Use Stjärnagloss Glass Brightener.


----------

